# fuel pump RELAY location



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm trying to figure out where the fuel pump relay is located on a B14 Sentra. Looked at box next to power steering pump resv. and don't see it.

Please pinpoint exact location.

Got a professional voltmeter. How do I test it? Thanks.


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

sorry no pics, but the relay should be located near the front drivers side next to the battery, hope this helps a bit.


----------

